# OTA Workaround for Roamio Pro?



## HoOn (Dec 13, 2009)

Hi guys!

I have a Roamio Pro with Lifetime Subscription which I have been using with my cable company. I am planning to finally cut the cord, but before I do I need to figure things out - like how I can still hopefully use Tivo without Cable.

Are there any workarounds that you guys know of to get this to work? Thanks in advance!


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

A Roamio Pro does not have an ATSC tuner, it will not work OTA


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

The workaround is to buy a Roamio Basic with Lifetime subscription. That's why I've stayed away from the Plus/Pro to date. I don't want to end up with an expensive paperweight. You can still sell your Pro and recover much of your cost.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

Yep, sell the pro and use the proceeds to purchase a Base Roamio... You might even convince someone on this forum into a trade.


----------



## HoOn (Dec 13, 2009)

That may be my only option.

Thanks, everyone! 

/j0hn


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

Then you'll probably want to drop a new 3TB hard drive into your base Roamio and you'll have the same storage capacity as your old Pro. See the hard drive upgrade thread.


----------



## PCurry57 (Feb 27, 2012)

HoOn said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> I have a Roamio Pro with Lifetime Subscription which I have been using with my cable company. I am planning to finally cut the cord, but before I do I need to figure things out - like how I can still hopefully use Tivo without Cable.
> 
> Are there any workarounds that you guys know of to get this to work? Thanks in advance!


That's exactly why I never got one of the 4 tuner Premieres. I wouldn't touch a 6 tuner Roamio either. I am contemplating picking up 4 tuner Roamio and maybe putting a cable card on it for some of the channels I do miss having. Then again it might just be an upgrade for one of my Premieres.

Cable only TiVo is to much like a uni-tasker and not worth the investment. Perhaps TiVo will wake to this and we may yet see a 6 tuner TiVo with concurrent cable card and ATSC tuners.

I believe that product would be the ultimate shipped with a 1TB drive easily upgraded to 3TB+ it would sell like crazy.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

I have both a Roamio Pro and a Roamio Basic. The Basic because I specifically want to have an OTA DVR.



series5orpremier said:


> Then you'll probably want to drop a new 3TB hard drive into your base Roamio <snip>


First thing I did!:up:

WD30EURX


----------



## HoOn (Dec 13, 2009)

astrohip said:


> I have both a Roamio Pro and a Roamio Basic. The Basic because I specifically want to have an OTA DVR.
> 
> First thing I did!:up:
> 
> WD30EURX


Thanks!

Now to figure out how to transfer all my recordings to the current DVR. Can I transfer all the data to another DVR?


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

HoOn said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Now to figure out how to transfer all my recordings to the current DVR. Can I transfer all the data to another DVR?


To another Tivo (subscribed in your account), or a PC.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

ThAbtO said:


> To another Tivo (subscribed in your account), or a PC.


And only recordings that aren't copy protected.


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

HoOn said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Now to figure out how to transfer all my recordings to the current DVR. Can I transfer all the data to another DVR?


It's easy to transfer programs back and forth between boxes from the TiVo menus if both Tivos are hard-wired into your home network.

Also, I used a little bit older model hard drive WD30EURS because I've had good experience with the EURS series. I got the impression from reading the forums that at least the early production runs of the EURX series might be a little less reliable.


----------

